# Kevin K.'s New Build



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

And to think all of this started with a simple desire to throw a little more power at my midranges... 

However, with my current amp arrangement of four ZAPCO C2K's in my trunk, two on either side of the trunk, I quickly realized that any sort of symmetry would be difficult to maintain by adding one amp to run bridged midranges. And, thus, not too long thereafter, was born the idea of running a bridged C2K *per driver*. I've been a huge fan of ZAPCO for over 30 years and with, at the time, the upcoming cessation of C2K production I thought it a great opportunity to celebrate one of the finer amps ever built for car audio. It was about 1 1/2 years ago that I met Bob and Robert of ZAPCO while all of us were attending Marv's World Famous BBQ... they are fantastic guys and I'm not sure they knew what to make of this fella in front of them proposing eight C2K's in a single install.

Anyway, it was also at this same picnic, as fate would have it, that I met Matt Roberts. We hadn't ever spoken till he hopped in to give the Accord a listen and then we spent the next hour or so while he checked out my system. Just speaking for myself, but I came to find a fast friend in Matt and had a great time jabbering back and forth. I was grateful for Matt's very complimentary take on the Accord, as well.

This past summer I had a huge back surgery (well, three of them actually) scheduled for the end of July. Matt and I had stayed in contact and my drive to follow through on the C2K idea was ever present. These things combined with business being on the slow side for Matt all combined to get the ball rolling. The amps were pulled and, while originally sent to ZAPCO for some modifications, sent off to Matt. He later came out my way, hung out in San Diego for a few days, and then made his way home to begin work on the Accord.

At the time I write this the car is almost completely done and soon to come back home to me. My original plans were for the changing of the trunk install from four C2K's to eight, whatever relevant changes to the electronics might be required, and then some additional work... cleaning up the midrange and midbass mounts, installing some tweeters (at the time they were to be some RAAL 70-20XR's), and then running new speaker wires for all drivers.

As you will soon see, what I originally envisioned and what I've ended up with with couldn't be much more different. I'll let Matt take over for most of the details and technical aspects as he understands them all to a much greater extent than do I. But suffice to say that all amps have been significantly modified with the midrange and tweeter amps to unprecedented levels. My H701 is modified to within an inch of its' life, the ATC midranges are now in purpose-built enclosures, there are more batteries and fans than in three Accords, and my "they can't possibly work IB" Revelators are no longer anywhere to be found. And a whole bunch of other goodies that I never saw coming... 

I have to say that some initial ideas may have been mine but, by and large, the vast majority of thought and execution has to be credited to Matt. And that's no exaggeration. He's a great guy to work with, meticulous, creative, hard working, and conscientious as the day is long... there are a number of things he came across in my car that would've continued to limp along and work fairly well, things that we'd not discussed his correcting, and he just went ahead and fixed them and made them better. My car is coming back to me almost a completely new car as far as install goes and it's all due to Matt never taking a short cut, his obvious pride in his work, and his strong desire to build the car the best he knows how. And coming from a multiple World Champ and builder of World Championship cars for others, I couldn't be more pleased. 

Anyway, because my computer is older than dirt, I'll be relying on Matt and maybe another friend or two to post pics of all the goings on... stay tuned and thanks to anyone who follows along. Matt tells me he'll be posting some initial pictures a little later this evening...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome, Kevin.

You and Matt are on different ends of the continent... so if I understood correctly, he flew out to SD and drove your car back home? That's quite the commitement from both of you guys! lol.

Congrats on having your setup come together. 
I met Matt a couple years ago at a local BBQ and he seemed like a really chill dude. His truck has quite a cult following, so I can only imagine what he was able to do for you with a 'blue sky' approach.

I'm looking forward to pics, my man.
And I hope you are doing well after the surgeries. I went through my own back surgery a couple years ago and can understand how much it wrecks your own ability to get anything done.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Awesome, Kevin.
> 
> You and Matt are on different ends of the continent... so if I understood correctly, he flew out to SD and drove your car back home? That's quite the commitement from both of you guys! lol.


You are correct, sir! Matt's in So. Carolina and I'm in California, so definitely a huge commitment and, obviously, a great deal of trust involved, too!



bikinpunk said:


> Congrats on having your setup come together.
> I met Matt a couple years ago at a local BBQ and he seemed like a really chill dude. His truck has quite a cult following, so I can only imagine what he was able to do for you with a 'blue sky' approach.


I'm definitely not a big talker and I know Matt's no braggart, either, so it's a big deal for me to say I think some minds will be blown when folks get a chance to see the finished pics of the trunk.



bikinpunk said:


> I'm looking forward to pics, my man.
> And I hope you are doing well after the surgeries. I went through my own back surgery a couple years ago and can understand how much it wrecks your own ability to get anything done.


Thanks for the words of empathy. I was hit by a car on my bicycle a dozen years ago and broke my back, sacrum, and coccyx... yeeouch! Eight surgeries later I pray we've finished. However, my life is very different and will forever remain so... oh well, it could be much worse. Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

two of the coolest people with my absolute favorite sounding cars working together. I don't think it can get much better than that.

I can't wait to hear it. 

Congrats to the both of you


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

EXCELLENT !! 

I too, hope your back is doing better, Matt Roberts .... you dog, wow.

This ought to be a 21rst century install


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Fred and is it Kevin?

Anyway, my system before beginning the process with Matt consisted of the following...

- Alpine DVA-7996
- Alpine PXA-H700 and eventually the H701
- Scan Speak Air Circ D3004/660000's driven by ZAPCO C2K-3.0
- ATC SM75-150 dome midranges driven by ZAPCO C2K-6.0
- Scan Speak 18W Revelators (two pairs) driven by ZAPCO C2K-6.0
- Focal Utopia 33WX's (two) driven by ZAPCO C2K-6.0

Recently I had pulled the Air Circs and was experimenting with RAAL ribbon tweeters. Of the three models offered by RAAL, the OEM-intended 70-20XR's were my favorite as far as offering the greatest capability in a given footprint and they were under consideration for permanent installation as I found them to be, imo, better performers than the Air Circs. My plan for the amp upgrade was basically to duplicate each amp for its given driver... so, a bridged 3.0 on each tweeter and a bridged 6.0 on each midrange, mid bass, and subwoofer.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Kevin, your car (stereo) was definitely a crowd favorite and one of the best I've heard to date...

I can't even begin to imagine what it's going to look and sound like after Matt works his magic on it. Should be AWESOME to say the least!!!

Hope your back heals up and you feel better soon.

Take care,

George


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds like we are in for some really great install pics. 
I'm glad I found this thread, I really could use some good
idea's and it sounds like your install will be full of them...
If you were to compare the RAAL ribbon tweeters to a
conventional silk dome or titanium dome tweeter what
would you say they sound most like? I think I may find
my Quart tweeters a bit harsh.

*I hope your opp turns out to be positive and offer you 
some relief and ability to lead a somewhat normal life. 
Best of luck!!!! and wish you a speedy recovery..*


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Kevin, there was absolutely nothing wrong with the sound of your car before. Your car had one of the few systems I've heard to that I would have been overjoyed to listen to for the rest of my bacon addled life. Now you're saying that it's better? I'm going to go buy some Italian Aria's and a big box of tissues in preparation for a listen. You might want to Scotch Guard your seats in case I can't hold back the tears...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Kevin is my name  [out of all the expletive deletives...I prefer ]

I was floored when I saw Matt Roberts truck  , I can't imagine having someone of his caliber doing an install, should truly be most impressive [ as already mentioned, he leaves no rock unturned ].

I've been through 2 laminectomies in my life,I still walk upright .

Gods speed on your recovery.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

This is how the amps arived at my shop, some were a bit beat up but they arived in pieces.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

A little background for the amp mods is in need, so here it is. Mike Granger and I have been working on modifications to several of the Zapco amps for the last few years. Mike is an electrical engineer who's resume dates back to the late 60's. He has worked on and built studio equipment for Emerson Lake and Palmer and Ambrosia. Mike worked on a project with Allen Parsons ane toured with the band Yes as a sound engineer. He hand built his first pair of monoblock amplifiers back in 1973 (the year I was born). I currently have these amps in my shop right now and I must say they are awesome sounding. Those amps are what prompted me to sell my Nuforce Ref9's. Mikes home made amps made those sound bad!!!

So the amp mods and referb begins. The cooling system of the amps was reengineered to effectively cool the amps much better. That consisted of drilling the heatsinks to redirect the flow of air across the output transistors (the source of the heat). Then an additional heatsink was added to the amp by replacing the rear cover with a custom sink.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The front end of the amps were all replaced with a hand made Class A input board. It replaces the factory input board which has all the xover/gain/switching ect. The input board is simply a balanced line reciever which directly drives the power amp. Here is a pic of most of them ready to go in.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Incredible Matt !*

KevinK is going to be in heaven


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I have wood.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

This is giving me blue balls, Im just sitting here refreshing this page every 30 minutes expecting some more pics!

Looks awesome, and I cannot wait for updates


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

New endplates were made to clean up the look since there is no switches or xovers any more. All the parts were strung up and painted.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

This is where things start to get good. Copper was chosen for the slides and the badges.
Robert Rugani had the solid copper badges made for us. The slides were cut, brushed and clear coated here with beautiful results.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

oh my
this is like the longest strip dance in the world


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

good lord... I can't imagine the budget this involved, and I've only seen the amps!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

My original plans were to have the gloss black portions of the amps done in black chrome... always a favorite of mine. First with ZAPCO, then through numerous trying attempts when the amps were sent to Matt, the black chrome idea just never worked out to our satisfaction. And the ZAPCO logo was going to be CNC'ed into the amp bodies themselves completely doing away with badges... yeah, yeah... "Badges?! We don't need no stinkin' badges!"

Seeing the finished amps gives one no idea just how much work Matt put into the fabrication of completely new heat sinks along with experimenting with different finishes for the amps themselves and then for the copper inserts, as well. The finishes on the inserts alone took two or three different approaches and individual finishes before coming up with something that had the desired look and durability.

About the amps themselves... and this is where Matt's knowledge far surpasses mine, so he can cover it for anyone interested... but the amps are modified to varying degrees with some more, much more, than others. The amps for the subwoofers are modified to a certain standard, while the mid bass amps are further modified, and then the midrange and tweeter amps are pretty much pedal to the metal.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I came.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Definitely a work of art!!!

LOL, the reflection in that one picture is beyond hilarious/classic!

Matt, is Mr. Kunin involved in this project? The home speaker work you two have done is just incredible.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i cannot wait! this is going to be one install that i will be checking in daily to gawk and salivate at!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, beautiful work! Cant wait to see the rest, subscribed.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

d5sc said:


> Definitely a work of art!!!
> 
> LOL, the reflection in that one picture is beyond hilarious/classic!
> 
> Matt, is Mr. Kunin involved in this project? The home speaker work you two have done is just incredible.


HaHa, I'm glad someone noticed the reflection!!!

It's just me and my buddy Mike and some help from my bud Shawn.

Shawn will be making some waves in the SQ comp scene next year!!!!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Speechless.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

So Kevin wants to get into the theory of his audio system a bit. 

The idea of this system is to keep the audio signal as simple and streight forward as possible. Starting with the source, the Alpine 7996 uses the same transport as the F1 and uses an external power supply. Everything is good so far. Kevin chose to use a glass fiber optical cable from Wire World to carry the digital signal to the processor. Once the signal gets to the 701 we chose to modify the analog output stage and some areas of the power supply. All the coupling caps and bypass caps were changed to a combination of Black Gate, Elna Silmic's, and silver mica's. The op-amps were all changed to a combo of units selected for their characteristics based on the particular channel. The power supply seemed to be missing some bypass caps to support the really fast transients. I added bypass caps on the PS and storage caps at the op-amps. Nothing too complicated, just making what is already there a bit better. I have a few of these units in the competition lanes already and results have been very good.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Next the audio signal goes to a balanced transmitter/line driver. Instead of using the stock Zapco units Mike Granger and myself hand made an 8 channel balanced, Class A, linear phase unit. It is made of hand matched fully discrete components. All is hand built and wired.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

After the line driver the audio signal makes it's way to the amps. I already mentioned some of the mods to the amps but we'll do it again. The Factory input boards were removed and replaced with the same minimalistic circuitry as the line driver. It is a balanced line reciever that is linear phase, class A and made of hand matched, discrete component. This input board replaced the board with all the switching, xovers, ect. From the output of this board the audio signal is run straight into the power amp section of the amplifier. This modification shortens the signal path dramatically. 









Kevins amps all got the Class A input boards.

The amplifier section is then modified with all new caps, Black Gate NQ for coupling and filter, silver mica for all feedback caps. The output transistors were replaced with hand matched faster switching units. All amps got this mod as well.

The midrange and tweeter amps all got an extra circuit added to them called a constant current source. This circuit basically draws a pre determined amount of current through the output devices all the time. This is the circuit that forces the amplifier to operate in class A. Mike engineered this circuit to be adjustable so we can push the amps as far as we possibly can. Heat being the limiting factor. That is the reason for the extra heatsink material was added to these four amps. The c2k 3.0 draws 12 amps of current at idle and the 6.0 draws 16 amps of current at idle. That is effectively 1/5 of the amps power that is operating in Class A mode. Once the power consumption goes beyond the 12 or 16 amps the amplifiers swithch into class AB mode.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

AWESOME!!! Makes me want to go throw out my Zapco amps!!


----------



## gitmobass (Nov 7, 2009)

^^^DON'T DO IT! You can get some nasty fines for that. Send them to me and I'll make sure they're disposed of properly.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

kh971 said:


> AWESOME!!! Makes me want to go throw out my Zapco amps!!


I would drop them out in the trash, just give me a chance to get them out, I always wondered if Matt R. did most of his install or dropped it off.

Excellent job. Will watch this closely.


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Thats a cool Build! Cant wait to see more.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Lots of copper


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm going to lose it if you post more of that copper porn.  Very eager to see the rest of the build. 

Kevin- you're going to have to charge admission to demo your car. The drive from Phx to San Diego is relatively short... I'd love to join the long list of people who want a demo once this is all wrapped up!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is the begining of the trunk, template first.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is the trim panels being made


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Matt mentioned that the mods will have the amps running effectively at 1/5 (or 20%) power in Class A operation. For comparison sake, standard C2K's run at 2% to 3% Class A before switching to AB. The tweeter and midrange amps have the greatest % of Class A operation while the mid bass amps run less and the sub amps are the least modified in that regard.

Running at 20% Class A with bridged amps should allow the tweeters and midranges, in particular, to spend the vast majority of their time operating in Class A.

And now that I see we've got some of the beginning trunk install pics up, I should mention that one of my requirements (even with eight amps!) was to maintain the standard spare.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I built 8 c2k's that are a little less technically advanced than the others


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn thats alot of amps.....


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Matt R said:


> I built 8 c2k's that are a little less technically advanced than the others


Less technically advanced than eight of your top-secret C2K-10.0's?


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt, Kevin...just spectacular!

Kevin, glad to hear you are doing well, and I hope that all ends up good for you and your back.

Matt, as ever, very nice work.

The one thing that really strikes me about this install, is that the amazing array of top end equipment is being fully utilized by an all out, truly professional install and tune!

So many times we see great equipment being wasted on poor installs.

I just wish I could hear it when its done.

Sam


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Matt

How do the amp mods differ from the ones in Randy's BMW?
Awesome stuff, I just wish you worked cheaper, i have quite a few things I'd have you mod 

also what Opamps were used in the H700?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Hey Matt
> 
> How do the amp mods differ from the ones in Randy's BMW?
> Awesome stuff, I just wish you worked cheaper, i have quite a few things I'd have you mod
> ...


Randy's amps got some of these mods, his have the Class A input boards, output transistors and current sources. His doesn't have the highend cap swap.

I omitted the part numbers on the opamps for a reason, I gotta keep some secrets. If you look though you can see em in the pic.

What are you talking about "work cheaper" most people charge $100 an hour for custom work. I'm less than half that.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Kevin, awesome stuff, man. You will need Brinks security to follow you along to our So. Cal. meets now.  I can't wait to see and hear the finished product. Now, if you can also drop in a Recaro Orthoped your back AND ears will be in heaven.  

Question, if "simplicity" of the signal path was a primary objective, why the addition of the line driver to the chain? Insufficient gain from your head unit? Necessary in order for connectivity to the Zapco amps?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Randy's amps got some of these mods, his have the Class A input boards, output transistors and current sources. His doesn't have the highend cap swap.
> 
> I omitted the part numbers on the opamps for a reason, I gotta keep some secrets. If you look though you can see em in the pic.
> 
> What are you talking about "work cheaper" most people charge $100 an hour for custom work. I'm less than half that.


Unless you want to work off the value menu at Mickey D's thats still too expensive for me
Yeh I cant read the Opamps in the pics...which is why I asked.:blush:

I love the mods tho and those amps are sweet


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Matt mentioned that the mods will have the amps running effectively at 1/5 (or 20%) power in Class A operation. For comparison sake, standard C2K's run at 2% to 3% Class A before switching to AB. The tweeter and midrange amps have the greatest % of Class A operation while the mid bass amps run less and the sub amps are the least modified in that regard.
> 
> Running at 20% Class A with bridged amps should allow the tweeters and midranges, in particular, to spend the vast majority of their time operating in Class A.
> 
> And now that I see we've got some of the beginning trunk install pics up, I should mention that one of my requirements (even with eight amps!) was to maintain the standard spare.



Would you mind explaining why this was done?
Was it something done to tie in efficiency on the lower octave amps, or something else?

Just curious. 

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

The impression I got was that the circuit allows the amp to run entirely in Class A until it would build too much heat to be practical. By that point I imagine with the amount of power he has, it would be loud enough to make your ears bleed before it switches to AB. 

Or do I misunderstand?

Jay


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> I just wish you worked cheaper,


the most expensive car audio install is the one done the cheapest  you will end up paying more to have it redone, then to have it done right the first time. Mama always said "you get what you pay for"

awesome stuff Matt!! I hope to meet you when you come this way to deliver this mona lisa to Kevin! 

Kevin, I think you picked the right guy for the job


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Amen to that ^^^^ !*

*A shortcut is the longest distance b'tween 2 points* :surprised:


----------



## chauss (Sep 20, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

i struggle with the idea of $40,000 of audio in a $4000 vehicle, 


to impress an iasca judge ?


to each their own........


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Kevin, awesome stuff, man. You will need Brinks security to follow you along to our So. Cal. meets now.  I can't wait to see and hear the finished product. Now, if you can also drop in a Recaro Orthoped your back AND ears will be in heaven.
> 
> Question, if "simplicity" of the signal path was a primary objective, why the addition of the line driver to the chain? Insufficient gain from your head unit? Necessary in order for connectivity to the Zapco amps?


Good question, the Zapco amps are very hungry for signal. They perform their best at 16volts of input +8 and -8 which is 4X gain. We have experimented with as much as 30 volts of input. What we have done is take the factory components and applied them in a manner that puts a priority on the purity of the signal. There are afew other benefits to a balanced signal as well.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

60ndown said:


> i struggle with the idea of $40,000 of audio in a $4000 vehicle,
> 
> 
> to impress an iasca judge ?
> ...


I have been asked about this several times sinse i've had Kev's car and its a good question. I think the best answer is Kevin is an audiophile. He does not intend to compete with this car so the impress a judge part doesn't apply here. He just wants some of the finest audio equipment for his car. It's all about having good sound. He also has some of the finest home audio equipment on the market. I never thought to ask why he has a $100 couch and a $20,000 audio system.:laugh:


----------



## chauss (Sep 20, 2009)

Everyones priorities are different....if that is what the man wants- what is wrong with that?
You only live once.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

60ndown said:


> i struggle with the idea of $40,000 of audio in a $4000 vehicle,


Wrong on both values. 




60ndown said:


> to impress an iasca judge ?


Nope.




60ndown said:


> to each their own........


If you were truly an advocate of such a belief system, I don't suppose you'd have been compelled to make such a snarky, little post. 

I do hope this is the first and last of the personal stuff. I was reticent to even post a thread about the car as it is for my enjoyment after all other things are considered. However, I do have friends in the 12V community that are spread far and wide and the forum is certainly an accepted way of sharing. My main reason for the thread, though, is simply to brag on Matt, his fabrication skills, and his character in general. Primarily a means to show Matt's work to those both familiar and unfamiliar with his skills and to indicate to anyone interested that they would be extraordinarily well-served by engaging him.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

So I guess I should give some background about what we're trying to achieve with the trunk. So we have 8 amps, 2 12" Focal subs, the factory spare tire, jack and wrench. Two auxilary batteries, and 8 5" fans. The idea is to make the trunk appear to have nothing in it but some cool amps. So making the trim pannels hug the exterior of the trunk was very important. We then made 8 steel frames the same size as the amps footprint. The frames were positioned symetrically allowing room for the trunk hinge to function properly. The frames were then glued in place so they wouldn't move while I welded them together with 3/8 steel rod and the mounting feet were welded on as well. The amp racks were then coated with a black bed liner type material.When it's all installed the idea is to not draw any attention to the trim panels or the amp racks.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Good question, the Zapco amps are very hungry for signal. They perform their best at 16volts of input +8 and -8 which is 4X gain. We have experimented with as much as 30 volts of input. What we have done is take the factory components and applied them in a manner that puts a priority on the purity of the signal. There are afew other benefits to a balanced signal as well.


Matt, thanks for your answer. I haven't personally used the Zapco amps, and was not aware of input signal voltage issue. I agree regarding the benefits of a balanced signal. Great work by the way.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Matt R said:


>


Ahhhhh! flatblade screws!


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

I have always heard that balanced signals main benefit is the 'elimination' of noose that might get picked up in a automobile environment. 
Are there other benefits?


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

Can't think of a single hobby that make sense finacially. Everything that I have ever owned other than real estate is worth less today than yesterday. 
Everyone has various degrees to which they wil pursue their hobbies. Just because they want to spennd significantly more putting something into a much less valuable something does not warrant the negative feedback. 

Kevin....knock it out of the park!! And tell everyone else that doesn't like it to go you know where.


----------



## ECM (Dec 23, 2007)

Excellent install so far. I'm really stoked about the amp mods.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Kevin,

When you told me the Accord was in the shop for some Amp Mods I had no idea of the extremes you were taking it too! 

I'm glad you're feeling better and I pray this is the last surgery you have to have.

We missed you yesterday and I now know why you were not there.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

So next we'll look at the behind the scenes in the trunk. So having 4 amps biased with a healthy amount of class A means the demand on the cars electrical system is going to be large. We decided to do "stereo" batteries. One to handle the left channel and one to handle the right channel. We also added a custom alternator from Iraggi Alternators that puts out 300 amps max. The batteries were mounted in the dead space inside the rear quarter panel of the car. The boxes were welded in place and a steel brace was added to tie the inner structure of the car to the outer structure. A bolt was welded to the box so a piece of angle could hold the battery in place incase of a wreck. Grounding studs were welded to the cars frame on either side for common grounds.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

So here is what we're doing about the excessive heat in the true on a switchnk. Two fans on each side pushing fresh air in and 4 fans directly behind the bumper blowing the hot air out. These fans are on a switch so they can be turned off for open trunk listening. The front of the car is sealed off from the trunk so quiet listening and showing off the trunk can be achieved at the same time. The fans were mounted to 3/4" plywood which was coated with resin to waterproof.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

So it took a lot of effort to make this trunk look this simple and clean. Hope you enjoy this is the money shot!!


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

that is just..
sexy. No other way to describe that


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well put!




Serious Sam said:


> Can't think of a single hobby that make sense finacially. Everything that I have ever owned other than real estate is worth less today than yesterday.
> Everyone has various degrees to which they wil pursue their hobbies. Just because they want to spennd significantly more putting something into a much less valuable something does not warrant the negative feedback.
> 
> Kevin....knock it out of the park!! And tell everyone else that doesn't like it to go you know where.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

So looking at the shots, am I seeing things correctly that you are planning on keeping the spare? Are you building the sub enclosure into the spare or going IB?

Reason I ask is I am trying to figure a way to keep my spare while keeping my install as stealth as possible.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Believe it or not, but there's actually *more* to come... 

Although not as dramatic as the trunk, there are a few more niceties on the way. I just want to take a second and acknowledge what a truly fantastic job I think Matt has done. He's taken my basic ideas, added quite a few of his own, and made the whole thing happen as far as realizing a final result that is beyond what I could have even imagined.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

03blueSI said:


> So looking at the shots, am I seeing things correctly that you are planning on keeping the spare? Are you building the sub enclosure into the spare or going IB?
> 
> Reason I ask is I am trying to figure a way to keep my spare while keeping my install as stealth as possible.


Yes, the standard spare is being kept... that was a requirement of the build.

You can't see it, but the sub enclosures are *already* in the car! 

Subs are in individual sealed enclosures located behind the rear passenger seat. The drivers used are two Focal Utopia 33WX's (roughly 13" each) and while at one time the enclosure used was the recommended ported box, I came to find through my own tests that sealed enclosures worked better for my intended usage.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Matt R said:


>


Thanks for the new background!

Simply mind-boggling install. Would love to hear it at Marv's next time if you make it up!


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Beautiful amps but there is quite a few in there. lock your car haha even though you cant easily flip a one off amp like that.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

I am stunned. 
Kevin, you have set a goal for your car and it seems like you are getting extremely close. Your kicks were an amazing example (along with Matt's) of what can be done. Also, you were a big help in my decision to go with the Air Circs. 

Matt, holy **** man! Amazing work! I am loving the complex nature to get a simplistic look with the amps. They sure are beauties. The black and copper is simply stunning. I'm gonna have to send you a message sooner or later about modding a H701 for me. 

Keep up the amazing work, I'm looking forward to seeing the progression with the front. Mainly how you are doing the RAAL's.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Matt R said:


> So it took a lot of effort to make this trunk look this simple and clean. Hope you enjoy this is the money shot!!


Wow, it's like a Zapco cathedral in there!!! I can just picture/hear the angelic music as the trunk is being opened...

AWESOME work!!!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Arc said:


> Mainly how you are doing the RAAL's.


Thank you for your kind words. 

The RAAL's didn't fit the level of stealth that Matt and I were after, although I sure did agonize over the final decision to hold off on them until another time.


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

Matt R said:


> So it took a lot of effort to make this trunk look this simple and clean. Hope you enjoy this is the money shot!!


Well it certainly looks better without the leaves in the drip channel. :laugh:


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> The RAAL's didn't fit the level of stealth that Matt and I were after, although I sure did agonize over the final decision to hold off on them until another time.


That's a shame. Still interested in what you're going to do up front. Enjoy guys.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, I guess I didn't highlight the subs cuz that was the only thing from the original install that I didn't redo. It's right behind the amps though.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Kevin,

I am also very glad that the surgeries were at least somewhat successful, and you were able to change course with the surgery plans to hopefully have fewer problems in the future. It is intriguing that I just read Melody Gardot's story of her accident (young jazz singer), and then reading here as to your situation. 

I have yet to hear a system I enjoyed as much as the old system that you had at Marv's 2009 BBQ. Flawless presentation of the many types of music that we played. Perfectly seamless – not individual pieces of equipment, just music. Your complete enjoyment of music and the accurate reproduction of music was so apparent, as well as your humble attitude towards the system you created. 

I have heard many speak extremely highly of Matt's work, and the reason for this praise is evident in the progress thus far. Those amps are breathtaking in appearance, and I am sure their appearance is not their best feature. Maybe Zapco needs to come out with a signature Matt R line. 

I look forward to seeing the remainder of the install, and especially your impressions when you receive the car back in SD. I really hope I can swing another trip out to Cali to hear it.


----------



## audiguy (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic work Matt. Must have taken, like 7 weeks to do that!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

audiguy said:


> Fantastic work Matt. Must have taken, like 7 weeks to do that!


No that was your car, remember


----------



## audiguy (Jul 30, 2007)

60ndown said:


> i struggle with the idea of $40,000 of audio in a $4000 vehicle,
> 
> 
> to impress an iasca judge ?
> ...


So I guess if the car was something like a BMW 535i, then you would struggle less?


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

The force is strong with you my friend.

Subed.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

tat is fugging amazing... i like the mods... i like the 'out of this world' concept keep it up


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Fantastic fabrication work- the electronic mods boggle my mind. Where in SC are you Matt?


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

I was thinking about calling it quits on the BBQ's but I think I might need to have at least one more just so I can see/hear this!  Looks great guys and I hope your back is better Kevin (I'll call you soon). BTW Matt, are you game to come out west again if I have another BBQ/IASCA event?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mr Marv said:


> I was thinking about calling it quits on the BBQ's but I think I might need to have at least one more just so I can see/hear this!  Looks great guys and I hope your back is better Kevin (I'll call you soon). BTW Matt, are you game to come out west again if I have another BBQ/IASCA event?


Holy ****... it's a rare Mr. Marv sighting!  

I keep refreshing this thread waiting on more pics. Those 8 amps in the trunk are just beautiful.


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

when the trunk opens will doves fly out and clouds appear?
just simply incredible, I wish I could write more but all my blood has gone to my nether region...if you know what I mean

Kevin K. if you live in San Diego and are having back problems check out Dr. Dodge, he did my surgery, disc fusion L5 S1, it was a success and the time in the hospital was a pleasure, Dr Dodge and his surgeon have great beside manner, although you have to wait for an hour to see Dr Dodge the visit is worth it, I visited 7 different back surgeon in the San Diego area before going with Dr Dodge
Dr Moon was my pain management Dr and is very good at his job too, if he wasn't I wouldn't have spent 2 years driving from Fallbrook to La Jolla when there were plenty of other pain management Dr's closer to Fallbrook, Dr Chesler in Escondido is also a great pain management Dr
hope this bit of info helps you out, though looking at that car may just cause enough endorphins to be realised in your brain that you will not be able to feel any pain


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

Serious Sam said:


> Can't think of a single hobby that make sense finacially. Everything that I have ever owned other than real estate is worth less today than yesterday.
> Everyone has various degrees to which they wil pursue their hobbies. Just because they want to spennd significantly more putting something into a much less valuable something does not warrant the negative feedback.
> 
> Kevin....knock it out of the park!! And tell everyone else that doesn't like it to go you know where.


Yeah hobbies are very expensive and cash sinks. I have 2 that car audio and pulling tractors. Try explaining to the IRS whay you have $165K in something you only use 3 months out of the year for around 30min total.

The install looks beautiful. Extreamly nice work and attention to detail. Maybe someday I can step up to something like this. Congrats to both of you guys!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

jorgegarcia said:


> The force is strong with you my friend.
> 
> Subed.



Wow, somewhere in the Carabbian, where you at man? I havent heard from you i n a long time, good to see you here man. No more RI i'm guessing?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Fantastic fabrication work- the electronic mods boggle my mind. Where in SC are you Matt?


Thanks man, I'm in the Greenville area.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!!!
I really am as a loss for words I can only imagine how amazingly accurate and correct it sounds


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> I was thinking about calling it quits on the BBQ's but I think I might need to have at least one more just so I can see/hear this!  Looks great guys and I hope your back is better Kevin (I'll call you soon). BTW Matt, are you game to come out west again if I have another BBQ/IASCA event?


Hey Marv, hope things are well. I enjoyed the west coast trip a few years back and definately wouldn't mind doing it again. I've heard rumors that MECA may be making it's debut in CA this coming year. You make it a MECA show and I'd love to come out and Judge it too.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

So I'm gonna start on the interior. This first round of pics is the old install, i'm not real big on putting other people down but I want ya'll to know why we decided to redo the doors. I also want ya'll to know why there is such a big hole in the door. The big hole was cut by the previous installer, I just utilized what was there.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

:speechless: This is incredible.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

So with this big of a hole already in the door we decided to go with a sealed enclosure. It would have taken a good bit of effort to get the sheetmetal straightened back out, we figured we would use the hole to our advantage. 

Kevin went for it and decided to go with the Audiotech Cquense 9" midbass driver. Good decision if you ask me.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is the begining of the enclosure, the target is about 12-14 liters. I started with a baffle that would mount to the door. The window was then measured for clearance and poster board was used to get the proper depth. Then the fiberglass came out.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm SOOOOO envious of how amazing this car is gonna sound and just wish that one day I will have a car that I can do something this amazing to.

I'm also jealous of that Focal subwoofer you have I've been eyeballing that sub for the last few months since it looks absolutely amazing in every aspect.

I think I would reverse mount it though since the magnet/motor assembly on it is absolutely stunning and truly something special to look at.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Here the speaker baffle was attached, then fleece and fiberglass fill the gap. Next it was test fitted with the upper door panel. I'm kinda jumpin from one door to the other with pics but you get the idea.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's a few more pics of the door enclosures.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

IF I DIDN'T KNOW better I would swear you guys have
been looking at how my doors will be. Its damn near
scary I tell ya! 

Thanks for the help, both of ya's. Its a real treat to be a
new guy and have already sudomet the two with one of
the coolest installs. Really great stuff, looking forward to
more updates!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Now I'm going to start on the door panel. First I covered the enclosure with 1/8" foam to keep down the resonances from the panel to the enclosure. The enclosure was taped off on top of the foam. A ring was cut to fit snug around the speaker and the door panel was cut out around the enclosure. Then grill cloth was pulled from the ring to the outer portion of the door panel. A few layers of fiberglass and a bit of bondo smooth it out before factory matching vinyl was applied.


----------



## f#1man (Aug 29, 2007)

build log of the year...and it just made the cutoff.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BigRed said:


> the most expensive car audio install is the one done the cheapest  you will end up paying more to have it redone, then to have it done right the first time. Mama always said "you get what you pay for"
> 
> awesome stuff Matt!! I hope to meet you when you come this way to deliver this mona lisa to Kevin!
> 
> Kevin, I think you picked the right guy for the job


Thanks for the tip, but I was mostly inquiring about electronic mods--I do majority of my own install work and If results were an indication of anything, Ive done alright over the years.
Matt does superb work and some of the mod's he's done,especially in Randy's BMW are baffling and impressive.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

bertholomey said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I am also very glad that the surgeries were at least somewhat successful, and you were able to change course with the surgery plans to hopefully have fewer problems in the future. It is intriguing that I just read Melody Gardot's story of her accident (young jazz singer), and then reading here as to your situation.
> 
> ...


Hi Jason... thank you for your extraordinarily kind words about my Accord and wished for a positive surgical outcome.  I'm still enjoying the cd's you sent some time back. As far as a 'signature' Matt R line, the C2K-2.0's converted to Class A that ZAPCO is currently selling are just about exactly that!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

audiguy said:


> Fantastic work Matt. Must have taken, like 7 weeks to do that!


Nah, I think we're currently at about 16 or so...


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

fallbrookchris said:


> when the trunk opens will doves fly out and clouds appear?
> just simply incredible, I wish I could write more but all my blood has gone to my nether region...if you know what I mean
> 
> Kevin K. if you live in San Diego and are having back problems check out Dr. Dodge, he did my surgery, disc fusion L5 S1, it was a success and the time in the hospital was a pleasure, Dr Dodge and his surgeon have great beside manner, although you have to wait for an hour to see Dr Dodge the visit is worth it, I visited 7 different back surgeon in the San Diego area before going with Dr Dodge
> ...


Thanks, Chris, for the info... I actually spent 3 years or so going to that very practice as Dr Tontz Jr was my surgeon until just this past Spring. We might've shared the waiting room, at some point!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

tinctorus said:


> I'm SOOOOO envious of how amazing this car is gonna sound and just wish that one day I will have a car that I can do something this amazing to.
> 
> I'm also jealous of that Focal subwoofer you have I've been eyeballing that sub for the last few months since it looks absolutely amazing in every aspect.
> 
> I think I would reverse mount it though since the magnet/motor assembly on it is absolutely stunning and truly something special to look at.


There are *two* of the Focal Utopia 33WX's in the car and, yeah, they are *gorgeous* to look at! Truly excellent performers, as well, and they hold the distinction of being the drivers in my car the longest.


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

Beautiful install guys. Hope to hear it one day.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

This build is looking fantastic- Jason has talked about his experience in your car at the BBQ so often when we discuss reference SQ vehicles. I can only imagine how impressive the sound will be once the new install is dialed in.


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

This just keeps getting better and better. Great idea with the cardboard structure for the door pod; I'm going to steal it for my fiberglass subbox that I want to build for my camry.

One question tho; how come you use plywood instead of MDF? It's easier for me to get the plywood that's why I ask.

::bookmarked for research::


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Keep in mind the plywood is most likely void free baltic birch.... not you typical DIY superstore kind.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Keep in mind the plywood is most likely void free baltic birch.... not you typical DIY superstore kind.


Correct, you can usually tell Baltic Birch from the other stuff by the size of the sheets. It most commonly comes in 5'x5' sheets.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Correct, you can usually tell Baltic Birch from the other stuff by the size of the sheets. It most commonly comes in 5'x5' sheets.


Nice door pods! Do you know how much each weighs without the driver in it?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

This just keeps getting better and better. 

I'm very surprised that Kevin gave up the Scan Speaks.
I can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

kevin k. said:


> *There are two* of the Focal Utopia 33WX's in the car and, yeah, they are *gorgeous* to look at! Truly excellent performers, as well, and they hold the distinction of being the drivers in my car the longest.


Lol now I'm really jealous haha


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Kevin, congrats on the new install progress, and hope the best for you, esp. that back!
Will definitely have to catch up at the next meet/BBQ. 

Truly spectacular work by Matt!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

um.. wow. I have nothing else to say. I am awestruck.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

mikey7182 said:


> Holy ****... it's a rare Mr. Marv sighting!
> 
> I keep refreshing this thread waiting on more pics. Those 8 amps in the trunk are just beautiful.


What's up buddy?! 



Matt R said:


> Hey Marv, hope things are well. I enjoyed the west coast trip a few years back and definately wouldn't mind doing it again. I've heard rumors that MECA may be making it's debut in CA this coming year. You make it a MECA show and I'd love to come out and Judge it too.


Hey Matt, things are finally settling down around here. That sounds great and if you happen to know the guys at MECA maybe you can have someone give me a call so we can try to work something out.


----------



## GEE (Jul 6, 2008)

The doors are amazing !


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

This whole build looks like total crap.



LOL. The amps are sick. Lot of detail in that, and I love the fact that NOONE else will have anything like that. Thats really cool in of itself.

The amps stacked together like that look like a freakin fortress. Like the two towers!










NONE SHALL.................... LISTEN AND JUDGE!!

Have fun with this. Seems to be coming together nicely, and quickly at that. Kudos!

EDIT: Took me forever to get that image in there correctly. HAHA


----------



## gitmobass (Nov 7, 2009)

Very VERY nice amps! I would love to own those!


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

sick azz doors!! got some gears turning in my head. over all amazing build


----------



## dond2020 (Sep 4, 2009)

nice! really nice! sorry if i missed it but what modifications did you do to the h701?


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Everything is amazing! Good luck with the build!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

what a spectacular effort.

I am amazed at the craftsmanship. Kudos, kudos, kudos...


----------



## Damo98 (Mar 20, 2009)

wow..... im lost for words....


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

ok, gotta do it....... sub'd..


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow this is an amazing install, I would love to have Matt mod a couple of my amps


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

dond2020 said:


> nice! really nice! sorry if i missed it but what modifications did you do to the h701?


Top of page 2 tells a bit and shows some pics.


----------



## slickone (Mar 6, 2005)

Matt, I have to say I think that is the sweetest trunk I have seen...well done man...but cmon man, no loom on the wires?

J/K man, beautiful job...hats off...and to those that don't know him or met him personally, probably one of the coolest guys on the comp scene..


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

photos not working!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

slickone said:


> Matt, I have to say I think that is the sweetest trunk I have seen...well done man...but cmon man, no loom on the wires?
> 
> J/K man, beautiful job...hats off...and to those that don't know him or met him personally, probably one of the coolest guys on the comp scene..


Hey what up man, yeah that loom **** is to make some judge happy. It's nice building a car and not having to care about the stupid things that don't matter.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Alright guys, I ****ed up the pics. Let me fix em.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's the 701 mods


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

So I think I got the majority of pics back up, a little out of order but oh well.

This is what went down with the seats, I added 4" to the rail and moved the brackets that far. here are the results.


----------



## chauss (Sep 20, 2009)

One question...
Are those amps really clad in copper- or is that just anodized aluminum to look like copper?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Sweet work on the seat rails. I had a pair from our Honda's I coulda sold ya for $125, which is a 6" extension. Same ones Steve Head uses in the civic


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

It's time for the kicks!!!! This is all I have of the old ones, they were sticking out pretty far and off axis a bit more than we would like.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

chauss said:


> One question...
> Are those amps really clad in copper- or is that just anodized aluminum to look like copper?


Solid copper


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

This is the carnage left from the old kicks and the sheetmetal welded inot place over the old AP 4" hole


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow looking good, more pics... when time allows Matt


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

So there was a lot of sheetmetal missing and really in a structural area of the car. I thought it would be a good idea to build the speaker mounts out of some structural steel. I tied it into all the important points, front, back, top and bottom. Not to mention I got these incredibly huge mids way back there.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Makin some trim panels.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

continued nice work, I was wondering if the speakers were actually going to be inside the cabin


----------



## chauss (Sep 20, 2009)

Matt R said:


> Solid copper


Wow -expensive!
Very nice.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Test speaker, just thought I'd add this pic


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

when thats your test speaker you know that its going to be wonderful


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I forgot to show the 2 layers of jute padding that smoothed out the floor and the carpet


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

I have not worked with resin, but thought you were supposed to wear a mask?

In any case, very, very impressive build and detailed modification.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

I ****in love this....

I never thought to wrap the lower dash panels in carpet. I assume its to tame reflections, no?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

rockinridgeline said:


> I have not worked with resin, but thought you were supposed to wear a mask?
> 
> In any case, very, very impressive build and detailed modification.


Man, those brain cells a long gone!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Did i mention the 300 amp Iraggi Alternator?


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Matt R said:


>




You do realize that admitting that you have a problem is the first step to recovery...


This is some amazing work guys!


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

you know you are building door panels right when you build them like Matt R.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

So for astetics we decided to go with a small format tweeter. The Ring Aluminator was the choice. Here is how I got em in the car.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The pillars were wraped in headliner material which provides a bit of acoustical absorption.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Se7en said:


> You do realize that admitting that you have a problem is the first step to recovery...
> 
> 
> This is some amazing work guys!


Thanks man. Recovery, **** I already know where I'm gettin my next three fixes from!!!!:surprised:


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Tonyguy said:


> I ****in love this....
> 
> I never thought to wrap the lower dash panels in carpet. I assume its to tame reflections, no?


They are covered with 1/2 inch acoustical foam then with a cloth material, I'll show it later when I have more time.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Might be a dumb question, but on the a-pillar build there are a bunch of drilled holes in the a pillar around the perimeter of the build-up area for the tweet. What is the purpose of those holes?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

rockinridgeline said:


> Might be a dumb question, but on the a-pillar build there are a bunch of drilled holes in the a pillar around the perimeter of the build-up area for the tweet. What is the purpose of those holes?


It allows the resin to attached to the plastic a little better and make it more ridged.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Really loving the front stage Matt. Great Job on the kicks and pillars. If you don't mind me asking what is the PLD of the kicks with the Seats in the rear most postion.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Matt R said:


> This is what went down with the seats, *I added 4" to the rail and moved the brackets that far. here are the results.*


Very Nice !


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

Do the kicks aim to the dome light?


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Matt, you sir, are a magician! Awesome work.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

rockinridgeline said:


> Might be a dumb question, but on the a-pillar build there are a bunch of drilled holes in the a pillar around the perimeter of the build-up area for the tweet. What is the purpose of those holes?


Fiberglass doesn't stick to plastic to well even when it sanded with 40 grit. The main problem is the plastic is more flexible than the fiberglass. They also expand and contract at different rates which is temprature dependent. 

I fiberglass over the holes on the front then do a layer of fiberglass on the back side. That traps the plastic inbetween the fiberglass. The fiberglass will not seperate if you do it like this.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Matt. That is exactly what I expected you to say and makes perfect sense. I'll be attempting new a pillars soon and this tip is handy.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Just read through your build, everything seems so well planned, keep it up!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Se7en said:


> You do realize that admitting that you have a problem is the first step to recovery...


:laugh:


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Looks good. Wish I could have seen and heard it in person.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Looks good. Wish I could have seen and heard it in person.


You could always check with Matt... 

Hope you and the family are happy and healthy.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

okay the copper zapco inserts, and the sealed door enclosure are worthy of super high praise, those both are down right RIDICULOUS WOW!!!!

and may i ask on your h701 mods

I see the improved black gold caps, but the large brown caps are those the same ratings as the ones they replaced, or did you change them for a reason? and the square caps what are those, and why were they replaced? and lastly how much heat did it take to desolder the alpine board without damage?

do you have a specialized soldering station, or did you outsource that portion of the upgrade to a computer shop or something


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok this thread is getting incredibly lame----you must have new pics on every page---some of dont have much of an attention span for reading anymore


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I thought the car had already left...

We are doing ok provided the situation. Baby girl is growing like a weed.



kevin k. said:


> You could always check with Matt...
> 
> Hope you and the family are happy and healthy.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The large brown ones are Elna Silmic2 caps...Nelson Pass's current favorite electrolytic cap. The green ones look like Nichicon Muse ES caps, but might not be. The square caps are probably a larger mica bypass cap. Matt does surface mount work there.



newtitan said:


> okay the copper zapco inserts, and the sealed door enclosure are worthy of super high praise, those both are down right RIDICULOUS WOW!!!!
> 
> and may i ask on your h701 mods
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

What up Jason, haven't talked with you in a while. The car is still here, started tuning this week, I think you would really like it, so far it has that sence of power that excites the air so much it's awesome. My initial impressions are the two seat listening is going to be worthy of any car. 

The caps are the same value some are just higher voltage, sourcing exactly what I need from one vendor is really difficult. I try to do that to keep cost down. The green caps are stock and are not in the signal path nor do they touch the signal path in any way. The square caps are poly film, the ones that were added to the radial caps are bypass caps. They were added to the power supply regulator circuit that supplies power to the DAC and the reg circuit of the analog outputs. It allows the power to quickly go through the smaller caps for transients. The gray square caps that are at the opamps act like a storage cap to supply instantanious power to the output opamps also for transients.

All of these mods to the amps and processors are engineered and performed here.
The results are pretty dramatic, we did streight A/B on one of the first ones we did. We swapped out a stock 701 for the moded one and pluged in all the same settings. It sounded like a new sub system and midbass that had the speed and accuracy of the best i've head.
It also had the detail and accuracy of a much higher end processor. I do offer these mods pm me for a price.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Ok this thread is getting incredibly lame----you must have new pics on every page---some of dont have much of an attention span for reading anymore


Your Lame


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

spag_bace said:


> Do the kicks aim to the dome light?


No, they are more on axis, pointed head level to the center of the car.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Really loving the front stage Matt. Great Job on the kicks and pillars. If you don't mind me asking what is the PLD of the kicks with the Seats in the rear most postion.


I don't know what the pld's are, if I remember i'll check that. The 2 seat is pretty prommising so far though.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Matt R said:


> What up Jason, haven't talked with you in a while. The car is still here, started tuning this week, I think you would really like it, so far it has that sence of power that excites the air so much it's awesome. My initial impressions are the two seat listening is going to be worthy of any car.
> 
> The caps are the same value some are just higher voltage, sourcing exactly what I need from one vendor is really difficult. I try to do that to keep cost down. The green caps are stock and are not in the signal path nor do they touch the signal path in any way. The square caps are poly film, the ones that were added to the radial caps are bypass caps. They were added to the power supply regulator circuit that supplies power to the DAC and the reg circuit of the analog outputs. It allows the power to quickly go through the smaller caps for transients. The gray square caps that are at the opamps act like a storage cap to supply instantanious power to the output opamps also for transients.
> 
> ...


Do the mods eliminate the zipper noise?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I doubt it. The zipper noise is from the volume control section, and that would take some serious reengineering to do.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Matt...for the love of God...I just fell down from my chair after seeing your latest creation. ****ing outstanding!!  Your skills & attention to detail are second to none. 

On a side note...I'll be interested to talk to you about the H701 mod later on. 


Hey Señor K, did you happen to win the LOTTO or something...I'm in a desperate situation for some extra MULA now that I'm buying my new house. j/k  You project is making me drool all over my keyboard. Man you are full of surprises!!

I can't wait to see and listen you Accord anytime soon, even I have to get my ass to SD or Marv's BBQ next year. Congrats!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gharu (Sep 9, 2008)

hey matt awesome job man !!! just on the side note do you also do mods on P90 processor?


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Cool stuff you're doing Matt. Always nice to see installs that are taken to another level. And Kevin, from your earlier comment about cost of system vs. cost of vehicle, I got the impression that you're having this system done primarily to help showcase Matt's amazing work. That's awesome. Really awesome. 
As a result, we all get to see and learn from great craftsmanship, and you're going to have an unbelievable system. Win-Win, as I see it. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

gharu said:


> hey matt awesome job man !!! just on the side note do you also do mods on P90 processor?


I have come up with some pretty comprehensive mods for the P9. I have three of em out there with different levels of mods. I'm doing one right now that is going to take the P9 as far as I think it can go. It consists of 57 new parts and sounds amazing!!!

If the P90 you are talking about is the euro version of the P9, then yes. I'm sure it would be the same. If it's not the same processor I would need the schematics or service manual to really do it right and track down the signal path 100%.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The Zipper noise is still there. I have a friend that has come up with a possible solution to the problem but I think it would drive the cost out of a realistic range. The modifications I'm doing concentrate on the analog signal path and the power supply that supports it. The mods consist of 78 new parts, all of the highest quality.

Matt


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Need to have the car show at atleast one show before it leaves so the east coast can get a listen to it.

The P90x is the latest ODR processor. Might be a few things you can do to it, but I doubt much.


----------



## chauss (Sep 20, 2009)

I think this is an awesome build. Stealth stereo. 
Nobody would ever expect that level of detail and workmanship put into a Honda. If it were a Bentley or something along those lines it would be expected.
Beside - the guys ride is more than likely paid for (just guessing) and a great system beats the heck out of car payments any day!

I once had a neighbor who was into racing. He bought an old Ford Torino GT for $100 for his son to drag race in. Then he put a $30K built motor in it- what a hoot! Nobody expected the car to run the quarter like it did judging by the looks of it. The car shocked everybody much like this ride probably will.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Need to have the car show at atleast one show before it leaves so the east coast can get a listen to it.


Hey, Jason... unfortunately I don't think that'll happen since the Accord is due to be heading home in the next few days.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Damn it. That means I can't get to hear it.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Need to have the car show at atleast one show before it leaves so the east coast can get a listen to it.
> 
> The P90x is the latest ODR processor. Might be a few things you can do to it, but I doubt much.


Yeah, you know I got the schematics for the P9 recently and I've been studying them alot. The build quality and design is great. The majority of what I'm doing to it is updating the parts, better caps and opamps.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Hey, Jason... unfortunately I don't think that'll happen since the Accord is due to be heading home in the next few days.


Thats good news for us so-cal guys


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Thats good news for us so-cal guys


X2


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I figure you could probably do the same with the new ODR too...maybe. Only thing other than caps and opamps would be to reclock the deck and processor. But I would expect the new ODR to be pretty darned nice out of the box.



Matt R said:


> Yeah, you know I got the schematics for the P9 recently and I've been studying them alot. The build quality and design is great. The majority of what I'm doing to it is updating the parts, better caps and opamps.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Atleast you guys will get a feeling for what is going on over here on the east coast.



BigRed said:


> Thats good news for us so-cal guys


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Love the Install. Wish I could get a chance to listen to it some day. 

Hope the Owner enjoys it.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I can't wait to hear it!! We are buying a minivan soon. I have a nice chunk of change put aside for the install....just don't know if I can convince my wife to send it to Matt for a while after we get it. More pics Matt! Help me convince my wife! lol


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Matt R said:


>


Looks like a council of druids! Kind of stonehenge like. Cool.

Really fascinating install. In particular, the mods in the signal path provide great insight, to me, into how proper management of the signal is paramount in our installs. 

Kevin, thanks so much for sharing this install with us diy'ers


BTW, the pics earlier in the thread are no longer displaying.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, I reposted all the pics starting on page 6.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

BigRed said:


> I can't wait to hear it!! We are buying a minivan soon. I have a nice chunk of change put aside for the install....just don't know if I can convince my wife to send it to Matt for a while after we get it. More pics Matt! Help me convince my wife! lol


 
You? With a minivan!? Can only imagine....


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm hoping it will be the best sounding minivan you've ever heard


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I'm hoping it will be the best sounding minivan you've ever heard



I have a work van that is a bad ass!!! It's very possible. Get the most comfortable captain chairs you can find, makes a huge ake it from another guy with a bad back.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah the work van sounded pretty good...drove like poop, but sounded great.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

So there isn't a whole lot more to show, we have pretty much shown the whole car.There are a few little details that can be shown though. 
These are the under dash panels. They needed a little massaging because the 9" tech in the door took up a bit more room than the stock door panel. I back filled the panels with 3M's 4240 plastic repair, then sanded it to the shape I wanted.
The panels were then covered with 1/2" acoustical foam then sanded. Yu can sand foam with 40 grit and a D/A, it makes for great transitions that look real natural.
The panels were then covered in a color matching cloth.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Yeah the work van sounded pretty good...drove like poop, but sounded great.



Come on man, a little loose steering box should be expected from an old van. Jay drove it to the Atl for Iasca finals, we used it to drive back and forth to the hotels while we left our show cars there. Keith Turner drove it down the year before. David Hogan keeps tellin me it sounds better than my truck. We all know what he knows about good sound.:clown: J/K


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The same treatment was given to the rear deck. The prior installer had glassed the deck and almost sealed it off but left a big gap above the sub enclosure. I molded Fiberglass down to the trim panel above the subs. The last guys did vinyl on the rear deck, I did the 1/2" acoustical foam with the same type of cloth but color matched to the back of the car. Kevin wanted the trunk sealed off from the front, I thought it was a good idea. This will allow the trunk to be left open to show it off at shows while the listening is going on inide. It also allows the large fans to be turned off for the "car off listening". The heat can radiate out of the trunk without fans on. Of coarse with the trunk closed driving down the road the fans can expell the hot air.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

So the power consumption of a car like this is crazy high. I ran power cables from the nearest battery to the rear bumper of the car so a power supply can be easily connected.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Little cutie pie!!


----------



## kapone (Sep 22, 2009)

Overall, all I can say is.....


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Getting better and better day by day


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Bad ass install Matt!!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Kevin,

When are you going to be showing the car out here on the West Coast. I'm just up the 15 from you in Temecula. Maybe you post to the thread when you do public stuff so us West Coasters can see your commitment and Matt's skills put to work. 

For me this is what this is all about, black art, craftsmanship, personalization and seeing some dream realized. How much more satisfying than going to a retail store and picking stuff out.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

3fish said:


> Kevin,
> 
> When are you going to be showing the car out here on the West Coast. I'm just up the 15 from you in Temecula. Maybe you post to the thread when you do public stuff so us West Coasters can see your commitment and Matt's skills put to work.
> 
> For me this is what this is all about, black art, craftsmanship, personalization and seeing some dream realized. How much more satisfying than going to a retail store and picking stuff out.


You're right, as this project has been immensely satisfying and is something I've wanted to do for quite some time. Certainly, working with Matt made the whole thing possible. :thumbsup:


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Holy cow....I just realized your in SD. Heck, let me know when your in OC. I would like to take a look/listen as well. MAYBE, I might be in SD as well (my sister lives in Solana beach).


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> Holy cow....I just realized your in SD. Heck, let me know when your in OC. I would like to take a look/listen as well. MAYBE, I might be in SD as well (my sister lives in Solana beach).


Keep an eye out in the 12 Volt section for the usual So. Cal. gatherings we tend to have monthly. Kevin usually attends those.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

This is the aftrmath of a couple of days on this car, I'm sure some of ya'll can relate.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

No UPS? - Picture in window....


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

Matt R said:


> This is the aftrmath of a couple of days on this car, I'm sure some of ya'll can relate.


I like the PVC storage. I'm stealing that idea


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Andy Jones said:


> I like the PVC storage. I'm stealing that idea


Hell yeah it's a great idea


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

****...that shop is CLEAN compared to mine. That's my fault though. I just get focused on the install and never clean up after myself.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thats cool I made the mistake of buying one of those greatest workshop magazines. I made a cool wood storage rack too I'll show it one day after I take the trash out thats all around it.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

DAT said:


> No UPS? - Picture in window....


Lets call that a bread truck, me and the ups man are on a first name basis.


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

Matt R said:


> This is the aftrmath of a couple of days on this car, I'm sure some of ya'll can relate.


All the times I have been at your house.....I dont think I have ever seen the top of that bench. LOL

Car turned out GREAT Matt!! Cant wait to hear it.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Having seen this thread a bit late, I can't tell you how frustrating it was reading the descriptions with the pics missing. Mercifully they were re-uploaded. Thank you!  Great job as well!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, sorry about that I reorganized my photo bucket not realizing the destruction I was causing.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Matt R said:


>


I recognizes that ceiling grid wall mould


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

man this is one of my favorite installs on this site i just wish you guys would either finish or just put a bunch of pics up for me to stare at for a while later


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Matt R said:


>



I knew you had to have big balls to do installs like these, but DAMN!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

SQrules said:


> I recognizes that ceiling grid wall mould


Ha Ha, your prolly the only one to notice that. Good eye man!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

SQrules said:


> I knew you had to have big balls to do installs like these, but DAMN!


Oh yeah, you makin me laugh man good job. Oh, and thats just one ball!!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

kota_sounds said:


> man this is one of my favorite installs on this site i just wish you guys would either finish or just put a bunch of pics up for me to stare at for a while later


The install is done, I may have some things I didn't detail too much but the pics are pretty much done. Page 6 is where I fixed all the pics.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Matt R said:


>


I don't know why you guys are all on this Matt guys d*ck...usually when someone doesn't use techflex everyone rips them apart! 

j/k, Matt. Great Job. I'm a huge fan of subtle installs (can 8 Zapco amps be called subtle?) so I'm digging your work.

Jay


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

All kidding aside, Matt great job! Kevin I know you will be pleased.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Matt R said:


>


Is that Kimura in the lower right corner?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

alpinem said:


> Is that Kimura in the lower right corner?


 
Nah, dont see any tats...


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

alpinem said:


> Is that Kimura in the lower right corner?


Oh ****, I just figured out who you were Scott, about 3 seconds after I realized who you were I got the joke!!!!!

Man you Alabama boys are really bringin the jokes tonight!!!! Good work man, I havent laughed at a thread like this ever!!!!

Andy will get a laugh if he reads it too.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> I don't know why you guys are all on this Matt guys d*ck...usually when someone doesn't use techflex everyone rips them apart!
> 
> j/k, Matt. Great Job. I'm a huge fan of subtle installs (can 8 Zapco amps be called subtle?) so I'm digging your work.
> 
> Jay


Hey man, I didn't take any offense to what you said but I would like to take a second to explain my view of "common practices" in car audio. I'm very involved in the political side of car audio competition, unfortunately.

I have been competing for five seasons now and there are rules in Iasca, in particular. That say you must cover your wiring with this or that and you must use zip ties every 6". The thing I have a problem with is the sanctioning body setting the standard for what is proper wiring techinques and not letting the competitor set the standards. In my truck I used fire resistant fiberglass sheathing instead of techflex. I died the fiberglass material to identify the different runs of wire too. I didn't want to do the same thing every other competitor was doing. I used the velcro wire ties instead of plastic zip ties. These extra efforts didn't get me one single point more than the guys that used techflex and zipties. I did something unique and original and there was no reward for it. 

MECA on the other hand allows the judge to determine the effort that went into each seperate catagory they are being judged on. Not, this is right and everything else is wronge.

The moral of this story is, I'm tired of BS and I'm not going to do the stupid little things in an install that dont make a difference or don't make sense. The overall style, concept, and presentation of the install is way more important than any wire sheathing or zip tie will ever be.

Sorry, unfortunately there is alot more where that came from. If I was giving advice on fabricating or install, I would say forget everything you know about what other people are doing and do something original. Actually, make a huge effort to do things your own way.

I'll shut up now, Matt


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

[email protected]%K tech flex.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

audio+civic said:


> [email protected]%K tech flex.


Thats right, say it again!! I think you can say **** techflex on here though!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Matt R said:


> Hey man, I didn't take any offense to what you said but I would like to take a second to explain my view of "common practices" in car audio. I'm very involved in the political side of car audio competition, unfortunately.
> 
> I have been competing for five seasons now and there are rules in Iasca, in particular. That say you must cover your wiring with this or that and you must use zip ties every 6". The thing I have a problem with is the sanctioning body setting the standard for what is proper wiring techinques and not letting the competitor set the standards. In my truck I used fire resistant fiberglass sheathing instead of techflex. I died the fiberglass material to identify the different runs of wire too. I didn't want to do the same thing every other competitor was doing. I used the velcro wire ties instead of plastic zip ties. These extra efforts didn't get me one single point more than the guys that used techflex and zipties. I did something unique and original and there was no reward for it.
> 
> ...


I don't compete, and I agree. I do install for a living, and I've probably got thousands of simple installs out there still going strong after years, and these did not involve zipties every 6", or techflex, or little lables on my wires. I did use techflex in my own car, but mainly because I liked the way it looks. I also zip tied every 4 inches, just in case I ever *do* compete.

Jay


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Oh, and thats just one ball!!!


Hell, with one like that... who _needs_ two?!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Matt R said:


> In my truck I used fire resistant fiberglass sheathing instead of techflex. I died the fiberglass material to identify the different runs of wire too.


Speaking of this…
I got a ridiculous sized catalog last week from techflex (no idea why). Flipping through it, I saw a few different versions of a fireproof techflex. Varies from 500*F on up to 1200*F resistance, depending on which version you pick. IIRC, 1200*F is the ‘organge’ color in a fire, so that might give you an idea of what protection is needed. 
Here’s a link if you’re interested.
Techflex - Full Product Catalog
http://www.techflex.com/prod_FGN.asp

I know nothing about this product. Just thought it might be worth mentioning. I’m sure someone in this thread (if not you) has tried it before and could speak on it if they wanted to. May not work at all. I have no idea.


*waits for more pictures*


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

techflex makes your car sound better. I use several layers of it on all my wires because I suck at tuning. 


I laughed hard at Scott.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Matt R said:


> forget everything you know about what other people are doing and do something original. Actually, make a huge effort to do things your own way.


Truer words have never been spoken about any subject, not just car audio.

Preach on!

p.s. I just got new sig material too.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The thing that always makes my truck sound better is when I wash it.  Ask Kirk, it works!!!!


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

that makes me sad. It's a truck--and you live in the south. when the bass hits---mud should fall from underneath.


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

Matt R said:


> The thing that always makes my truck sound better is when I wash it.  Ask Kirk, it works!!!!


Thats once a year right before ESN right?


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

**** techflex


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Love the work Matt! I have been playing with ******** audio amps doing mods on them. Just dont have the balls to mod expensive equipment. My father can do the mods but what good is it to have someone else do it when you can do it and learn. Oh yeah I hate to ask my father for anything, beeing out of the house with my own life, wife, kids, and bills; I refuse to aks for his help. As TC told me once, you have to walk before you run! 

.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thats once a year right before ESN right?


Well if that was the case I would have to say "my buddies wash it":laugh:
But it's really twice a year, don't forget finals.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

audio+civic said:


> **** techflex


****in A man!!!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

8675309 said:


> Love the work Matt! I have been playing with ******** audio amps doing mods on them. Just dont have the balls to mod expensive equipment. My father can do the mods but what good is it to have someone else do it when you can do it and learn. Oh yeah I hate to ask my father for anything, beeing out of the house with my own life, wife, kids, and bills; I refuse to aks for his help. As TC told me once, you have to walk before you run!
> 
> .


If you could learn from him, it might be worth it to suck it up and get some help. The biggest thing to moding gear is having the schematics, otherwise it's a guessing game.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Matt is a freakin BEAST!! I wonder how many car audio wonders you can pound out in a year??!!! 

Hope you get the recognition you deserve bro. You have the respect of several NC boys, I know that much.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

OK, I haven't seen anyone ask, but how's it sounding so far...?

What are your initial impressions...?

Btw, Matt, give me a call when the UPS makes it today, would ya? Thanks!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree! I guess my pride makes me negative on the deal. I started out working on AC and DC controls for machines under him. It was not my cup of tea. When I started on the audio side 18 years ago he was like that **** is worthless. Oh well I love it and that is all that matters. Although I did take one of his old designs of a system that made the lights beet with the music, he built it in the 70's. I followed his design and made modern changes and actually got it to work; for like 3 minutes and it burnt up! LOL! Either way I keep track of your work because I like what you are thinking. Most of your work I have thought about myself but have never put it to use. My budget keeps me from making the major mods I want to do. 

Look forward to checking out your chev truck some day. Hope to see you in Daytona! 

Abram




Matt R said:


> If you could learn from him, it might be worth it to suck it up and get some help. The biggest thing to moding gear is having the schematics, otherwise it's a guessing game.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

none of you think a lil tech flex (or something) would protect those exposed wires under the car from rocks n chit?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Tech flex isn't going to protect anything outside the car. Maybe flex loom or spiral loom, but not techflex. All it's good for is making something pretty. IMO


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

KAPendley said:


> Matt is a freakin BEAST!! I wonder how many car audio wonders you can pound out in a year??!!!
> 
> Hope you get the recognition you deserve bro. You have the respect of several NC boys, I know that much.


Thanks alot man, that means alot to me. I have a couple of really good friends, who I think are some of the best fabricators in the country, that are modest and don't get the props they deserve. 

You know, the main reason they don't post up stuff is because of the critics. There are people who live to critisize others, gets a bit irritating but oh well. Most of my stuff is pretty cool, I don't give a **** if a few people don't like it.:surprised:


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

The gray PVC flex conduit to run wires outside a vehicle always worked well for me. You can also buy ends for bulkhead passes. Its good stuff.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Matt your stuff is excellent


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> OK, I haven't seen anyone ask, but how's it sounding so far...?
> 
> What are your initial impressions...?
> 
> Btw, Matt, give me a call when the UPS makes it today, would ya? Thanks!


Alright Kev, the sound is coming along good, it has the energy of the best cars I've ever heard. Like Randys Audi and Ron Bakers Impalla, impact and bass are great! Stage is as high as ever and tonality is coming along, should be real good after the 36hour drive i'm starting tomorrow. I was going to leave earlier but back trouble and engine trouble set me back a couple days. 

This car should be one of the best cars on the audio scene as far as sound goes. The install, to me, kinda takes a back seat to the design based on the ending result of good sound. In other words, speaker positioning, enclosure size, shape, and material choice. Source and component selection also play a big role.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> The gray PVC flex conduit to run wires outside a vehicle always worked well for me. You can also buy ends for bulkhead passes. Its good stuff.


Yeah, i've used that stuff, I've also used metal conduit. It was used in a car that was very low and scraped speed bumps everywhere it went. 

When it comes to some aspects of the install, I only do what I think is nessisary. Obviously I didn't think the sheathing was nessisary.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You getting the ice and weather we are here? If so, that's going to be a long assed drive...


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Matt your stuff is excellent


Thanks man, you alright!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> You getting the ice and weather we are here? If so, that's going to be a long assed drive...


You know, I was at Joe's shop tonight putting some steam on the new dash mat and by the time I left there was about 2" of sleet and slush on the ground. Probobly the first time that car has ever seen anything that color.:laugh:

Nothing but cold ass rain and colder ass wind at my house though.

About the drive though, I can really get into a ling drive when I have a killer audio system to enjoy. I spent about 30 minutes gettin all the cd's I want put together. It's gonna be a Jack Johnson, Keb Mo, Metallica, Talking Heads, sort of weekend for me.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

We are supposed to get 4" of mostly ice between tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Hickory got Blasted tonight J.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I went to the bank in the Lexus...was not fun having to stop on an icy hill in a rear wheel drive car. On a side note, went to the store in the Jeep, saw people in the ditch, went home and got some rope, and went back and pulled them up a hill and out of the ditch.

I did want to find somewhere to take the Lexus and do doughnuts in it without having to worry about hitting light poles....lol.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Matt, have a safe trip!

I imagine the Metallica CD is there to calm your nerves when you hit the SoCal traffic .


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

d5sc said:


> Matt, have a safe trip!
> 
> I imagine the Metallica CD is there to calm your nerves when you hit the SoCal traffic .



DITTO's on the safe trip! 

but I think a more apropos selection for that traffic would be 
some Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

What happened to all the pictures? I wanna see this beast!!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Kellyo77 said:


> What happened to all the pictures? I wanna see this beast!!


Start at p 6... the 1st 5 p were lost.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

60ndown said:


> none of you think a lil tech flex (or something) would protect those exposed wires under the car from rocks n chit?


Not even sand or water. . . wind would hurt it


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Matt R said:


> You know, I was at Joe's shop tonight putting some steam on the new dash mat and by the time I left there was about 2" of sleet and slush on the ground. Probobly the first time that car has ever seen anything that color.:laugh:
> 
> Nothing but cold ass rain and colder ass wind at my house though.
> 
> About the drive though, I can really get into a ling drive when I have a killer audio system to enjoy. I spent about 30 minutes gettin all the cd's I want put together. It's gonna be a Jack Johnson, Keb Mo, Metallica, Talking Heads, sort of weekend for me.


Nice, Keb Mo: love this guy. Country Acoustic Blues.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

enjoy your trip Matt and be safe. just to let you know, it will be 65 degrees and sunny when you get here


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> enjoy your trip Matt and be safe. just to let you know, it will be 75 degrees and sunny when you get here


We got in rough out here.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW !

rockband . . . you lucky dog.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> We got in rough out here.


What?! No cat (besides the obvious 'jokes', of course ) pictures?!

Thank you for a great Christmas present / reprieve... 

And, it looks like Chanukkah has been very good to you, Michael.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> What?! No cat (besides the obvious 'jokes', of course ) pictures?!
> 
> Thank you for a great Christmas present / reprieve...
> 
> And, it looks like Chanukkah has been very good to you, Michael.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Michael's new pet


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

So from the direction he's coming he will probably head down the 15 to get to SD to deliver the car. bummer, I was hoping to side track him to OC sos at least I could take a look and listen....Usually food and wine is a pretty good bribe....Matt, let me know which way your going. I can give you easy directions. You like Italian food??


BTW, Big Red, your meal is still waiting...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I appreciate the open invitation Slver, I will definitely take you up on that soon


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> We got in rough out here.


I would be in heaven if I got both of those....the problem would be, which one first?


----------



## chauss (Sep 20, 2009)

Uhmmmm.....I only see one thing!
What are you talking about "which one first"???


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


>



I almost fell out of my chair!!!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I talked to Matt last night and he was 90 miles from Cali. Damn...SC to CA in two days!!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

damn thats fast


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

I needed to be able to brag about something 

Matt


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I figured out how he got here so quickly......those damn modded zapco's


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I figured out how he got here so quickly......those damn modded zapco's


And those sealed Mid Bass Drivers pounding out the beat.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

BigRed said:


> I figured out how he got here so quickly......those damn modded zapco's


I was thinking a lot of red bull, coffee or some other concoction to that effect....


----------



## f#1man (Aug 29, 2007)

What was the entire build time from start to finish?


----------



## manslayer (Dec 22, 2009)

I really like this one


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jul 30, 2008)

how long did it take you to do this build?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I think I had the car for 5 months. The problem I ran into was all the modded equipment and hand built electronics were not ready to install when I got the car. The car sat for a good while when the amps and the line driver were being built.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Like the weatherman, I was off a bit on the 70 and sunny comment


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Kevin,

We're waiting for your initial impression.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

BigRed said:


> Like the weatherman, I was off a bit on the 70 and sunny comment


 
Its still better than east coast!



Kevin, we are all waiting!! Sorry to drag your butt out of the car, but I think listening to it all night long SHOULD be enough for now...


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

maybe i missed it, but did you have to beef up the suspension for all the added weight in the trunk?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

just got back a few hours ago from meeting Kevin and Matt at Kevin's house. I have one word to describe this car now......"spectacular"! guys, the pics don't do enough justice for the attention to detail that was placed on the install. when i started looking closely at the trunk area, this was when I started to notice the suttle details that for the normal person would not be realized. the integrity, and precision that was placed was fantastic. I only got a little seat time because I had to get back before the freeway became unbearable, but it is one to listen to if you get a chance. Great job Matt. Thanks for letting me hang with you guys today and picking your brain Matt  Kevin, see you soon my friend..hand over the keys...its my turn to get a few hours of seat time


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> just got back a few hours ago from meeting Kevin and Matt at Kevin's house. I have one word to describe this car now......"spectacular"! guys, the pics don't do enough justice for the attention to detail that was placed on the install. when i started looking closely at the trunk area, this was when I started to notice the suttle details that for the normal person would not be realized. the integrity, and precision that was placed was fantastic. I only got a little seat time because I had to get back before the freeway became unbearable, but it is one to listen to if you get a chance. Great job Matt. Thanks for letting me hang with you guys today and picking your brain Matt  Kevin, see you soon my friend..hand over the keys...its my turn to get a few hours of seat time


Jim,

Thanks for the review.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

BigRed said:


> just got back a few hours ago from meeting Kevin and Matt at Kevin's house. I have one word to describe this car now......"spectacular"! guys, the pics don't do enough justice for the attention to detail that was placed on the install. when i started looking closely at the trunk area, this was when I started to notice the suttle details that for the normal person would not be realized. the integrity, and precision that was placed was fantastic. I only got a little seat time because I had to get back before the freeway became unbearable, but it is one to listen to if you get a chance. Great job Matt. Thanks for letting me hang with you guys today and picking your brain Matt  Kevin, see you soon my friend..hand over the keys...its my turn to get a few hours of seat time


 
Thanks for your impressions. SD to Orange....yeah, it can be unbearable...been there, done that.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

SD to LA.....at 5:30 leave time....it was worth it


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

BigRed said:


> SD to LA.....at 5:30 leave time....it was worth it


 
OMG!!! 5:30!! Your NUTS, I would only have to go to south OC and that was enough for me!!

Hopefully I will someday get to see Kevins car in person and MAYBE even get to listen!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm home, ****in A, that was a hell of a trip. Thanks Kev, It was a pleasure building your car. Hope you enjoy it, I left a liittle piece of myself in there (i fiberglassed some beard hair in there).

Jim, it was a pleasure to meet you and hang out. Thanks for coming down and letting me check out your system. Jims system sounds very nice by the way, I enjoyed it, very coherent.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Glad you made it home safely Matt....by the way, have you seen a little flashlight? you know, the kind that can add light when looking at pc boards?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

glad you made it home safe...enjoy the holidays and a well deserved day off..


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Andy Jones said:


> I like the PVC storage. I'm stealing that idea


I'm liking that myself.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Kevin, I'd (as well as everyone else that's looked at this thread) love to read your comments on your new install.

I'm curious to know if going sealed with the midbass made a significant difference?


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe I missed it, but what year Accord is this?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

fish said:


> Kevin, I'd (as well as everyone else that's looked at this thread) love to read your comments on your new install.
> 
> I'm curious to know if going sealed with the midbass made a significant difference?


As far as the difference between the previous IB mid bass set-up and the sealed enclosure set-up we went to, there are a few variables that make a direct comparison next to impossible. The old set-up consisted of two Scan 18W Revelators and the new one is a single AudioTechnology 23cm C-Quenze driver, so it's not like I took the Revs, put 'em in a sealed enclosure, and then can compare the difference. I haven't done the math, but my guess would be that the two Revs had more displacement than the single AT. The cone material is obviously different between the two and the inherent sound is different, as well. There's also the matter of available power to each... the Revs had approx. 350W/Ch while the AT's have closer to 700W/Ch. The Revs had a natural 2nd order HP roll-off and it was a simple matter to apply another 2nd order filter in the dsp to achieve a very clean 4th order filter. To be honest, I haven't yet had the time to study the AT's behavior enough to know how they behave, but it didn't take much time at all to realize that the AT's in a sealed enclosure are a definite improvement.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

ShakingHorizons said:


> Maybe I missed it, but what year Accord is this?


2002


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice Kevin. I like the switch from dual midbases to a healthy single option. The myriad of screws holding up your door panel will surely be missed! What was the reason behind IB vs. sealed for the midbasses? 

Your tweeter choice rings true with my goals for the new car as well. I heard a similar pair (Alpine F1) a while back and fell in love with them. My only reservation is with the considerably lower output vs. the dome model. The small chamber shouldn't have a noticeable impact from what I can tell vs. the large one. Let me know how the top end looks like. The dome version left me rather shocked at the lack of output post 12khz. Fortunately EQ. can do wonders in such instances with no side effects.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

FINALLY found this thread and some FANTASTIC WORK done (on the same model car as mine) but this one turned out MUCH better!

Matt, what an install! Kevin, well done for having the sight & patience (and money$) to see it through!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Just finally saw all the pics and read every single word of this thread... woww!!!


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I cannot see any pics..bummer
But love the gear


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

MCLSOUND said:


> I cannot see any pics..bummer
> But love the gear


Reposted pics start on page 6.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Really impressive build here. A friend said I needed to check this one out and I'm glad he did. 
Awesome work by Matt on this build.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

great build indeed, resurrected from 5+ years ago. Even the OP hasn't posted in 2 years, lol


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yep. I'm in! Very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I miss this car and it's owner. Kevin is incredibly cool to hang out with and to learn from. I didn't get to hear the car after Matt rebuilt it. But I can tell you, with the old install, it is still one of the best sounding cars I have ever heard to this day. I can only imagine what it sounded like after Matt was done with it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> I miss this car and it's owner. Kevin is incredibly cool to hang out with and to learn from. I didn't get to hear the car after Matt rebuilt it. But I can tell you, with the old install, it is still one of the best sounding cars I have ever heard to this day. I can only imagine what it sounded like after Matt was done with it.


I'm with you brother.....Kevin was awesome to talk to, and his car in the previous iteration was incredible!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

What's all the past tense "was"? Where is Kevin at these days?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> What's all the past tense "was"? Where is Kevin at these days?


Kevin didn't finish tuning the new build and ripped it out about a month after having it done. I only heard rumors about what happened to him personally.


----------

